# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > سوال: &nbsp; چیست و چگونه میتوان فاصله ای عمودی در منو ایجاد کرد؟

## najmeh_67

این خط کد چه کاری انجام می دهد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟لطفا راهنمایی ام کنید.

document.write ('<em>&nbsp;</em></div>');

با تشکر.

----------


## yones_safari

این کد خط زیر رو به خروجی میبره:
<em>&nbsp;</em></div>

----------


## najmeh_67

بله. این رو می دونستم. قسمت nbsp& رو نمی دونم چی کار می کنه؟؟؟

----------


## yones_safari

همان کاراکتر فاصله هستش.
یعنی کد زیر به خروجی میره.
<em> </em></div>

----------


## najmeh_67

ممنون از لطفتون. می خواستم با جاوا اسکریپت یک منو ایجاد کنم. ولی می خوام بین خطوطش (به صورت عمودی) فاصله داشته باشه. چطوری این فاصله رو ایجاد کنم.

----------


## yones_safari

از تگ 
<br/>
استفاده کن.
یا در css از کد زیر استفاده کن:
margin: 5px 0px;
موفق باشید.

----------

